# Plastic 4.9 foundation?? Where can I get??



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

dburgess said:


> I would like to know if anyone still makes the 4.9 plastic foundation???
> Thanks. Duane.


I believe it has been DCed. Dadant used to have it but the stuff was tough to use. My bees refused to draw it.
Keith


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

I posted about a fellow in GA, that makes his own, he sells nucs, maybe worth looking into.

Link = http://www.geocities.com/fatbeeman/?200524


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Several catalogs show 4.9 foundation in wax only. 

Plastic frames w/ 4.9 plastic drawn comb is also available.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

dburgess said:


> I would like to know if anyone still makes the 4.9 plastic foundation???
> Thanks. Duane.


------------------------------------------------

I still have some that was never used. Have some in the frames that the bees would not use either. PM me if you really want some, I don't have much and what I do have I cut down to medium size. Available at half price plus shipping.


----------



## dburgess (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I am using a deep for brood. I would like the deep
plastic foundation. I guess I will have to use the wax. I like wax all except
for the chewing out the holes in the bottom of frame.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As far as I know no one makes it. Mann Lake's PF100 and PF120 are slightly under 5.0mm. I have some but haven't put bees on it yet to see if they will draw it.

When they had the 4.9mm plastic at Dadant I couldn't get unregressed bees to draw it at all.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I bought a few sheets of Dadant's plastic 4.9mm foundation from another forum member last year.....he said it was just sitting there so.....now I know why, the bees don't draw it out much, looks more like burr comb if they do anything with it at all ........the box was a good spot for it .


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Fat Beeman makes his own wax foundation. No plastic.

I don't use plastic in brood chambers any longer. But did at one time. It was always my experience with any plastic I used, that there had to be a strong flow on or feeding heavy to get it drawn out. If so, they would draw it out perfectly. If not, it would be a big mess or even worse!!


----------



## wade (Apr 1, 2006)

Bullseye, were your bees that wouldn't use it regressed? I'll have to try some myself. longarm's bees wouldn't work it either, but his aren't regressed at all.


----------

